# Trend Micro drastically reducing upload speed!



## komingle765 (Aug 21, 2008)

I spent a few minutes searching for this problem and couldn't find anything on it, and I'm not sure where I should post this, so sorry if this is the wrong place. I have a 25/25 mbps down/upload speed connection.

I currently have Trend Micro Internet Security Pro 2010 (I reverted from Trend Micro Titanium Maximum Security 2011, which does have the same problem, but also caused others). I've tested my internet connection speed on several websites, primarily speedtest.net. With Trend Micro active, my download speed is steady at 25.5 mbps, and my upload speed is around 10 mbps. When I close Trend Micro (meaning right click on its icon in the taskbar, and click "Exit," so it closes the process), my download speed changes to 26 mbps and my upload speed more than doubles to 25 mbps.

My questions are: why is Trend Micro slowing my upload speed so much, and why does it only increase when I exit the program and not when I turn the firewall and real-time virus scanning off?


----------



## R0B (May 20, 2011)

Is it possible that you have it throttling your upload in the settings?


----------



## komingle765 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've checked all the settings, I didn't find anywhere that you can set it to throttle upload speed.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

You may try a diff Security software, if yours is an issue. I have MSE installed in 4 computers at my home and no issues.


----------



## komingle765 (Aug 21, 2008)

2xg said:


> Hello,
> 
> You may try a diff Security software, if yours is an issue. I have MSE installed in 4 computers at my home and no issues.


This is actually exactly what I've done. MSE even found a virus already that Trend Micro never caught.

It doesn't really matter anymore since I switched to Microsoft Security Essentials, but I still have an active subscription to Trend Micro Titanium Maximum Security for another year, so in case I do ever switch back I'm curious what's going on (or even if anyone else has had this issue).


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Using MSE, has your upload speed improved.

Some Security Software can do this for your.

Have you seen this?


----------



## komingle765 (Aug 21, 2008)

My computer far exceeds the minimum requirements and no conflicting software was installed (no other antivirus software had ever been installed, and Windows security software like Windows Firewall and Defender were off). On the same system configuration, files (other than those associated with the two programs), etc. my upload speed suffers from this issue with Trend Micro but not MSE.

Trend Micro is significantly more resource-intensive, but cutting upload speed to less than half is a bit ridiculous...


----------

